# Looking for a breeding buck - ND or Pygmy in NE GA



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I am looking to buy a nice, easy to handle breeding buck around NE GA. I don't really need it to be registered because I don't want to pay that kind of price for one.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Would you be interested in a mini nubian? We've got a couple of boys that might fill the bill, although they're pretty young still. We are near Gainesville, GA, if you'd like to take a look at them.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, I might be interested. How old are they? Can you post some pictures? What is the cost?


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Wonderful! Here's a link to my thread that has pix and prices.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/mini-nubian-bucklings-sale-153213/

and some more pix here:
http://serenity-woods.net/goats/2013/babies.php

They were both born in late June. Even though their birthdays are within days of each other, Applejack is definitely the more mature of the two. His dam is a grade nubian (28" tall) and his sire is an F2 mini nubian (29" tall). Don't know if he'll be too large for what you're looking for, or not. He sure is a handsome boy, though, and a real sweetheart, too.

Guinness is the smallest of all the goats we had born this year. He's only about 17" tall so far. His dam, an F1 mini nubian, is 23" tall. His sire is the same as Applejack's. He tends to act more like a baby still, but (shrug), you know how fast that can change  He can be registered, but we haven't done so yet, so if you're looking to keep costs down, that's something we can talk about.

If you'd like to come and meet them, let me know.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

They are both very nice looking, however I don't know that I would be any better off with them. Ace is 6 months old and shows no interested in the girls but I'm hoping that will change in the next month or so.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL-- best bet is to tell Ace in no uncertain terms that he is to have NOTHING to do with the ladies. I bet they'll be prego in no time 

Best of luck.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have 4 FFs with him and they are ALL in heat. They are going crazy in the lot. I did see Ace try to mount the side of one of them! :-( Poor fella has no clue that he's in heaven!


----------

